# Nox sensors



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

jsut get a delete


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There are a few companies selling replacements. Buuuut they are probably just sourced from the same manufacturer.

As such they are the same price if not more.

So no not really. No aftermarket sensor.


----------

